

A guide for programming in style - reledi
https://github.com/thoughtbot/guides

======
jcater
What exactly are we looking at here? Someone's personal guide on getting their
systems setup for development? An intro by a company for its new employees?
Some new general manifesto a group thinks should apply to everyone?

Some context would be nice.

~~~
klibertp
It's important to realise that, whatever it is specifically, it's essentially
just a bunch of personal preferences, unfounded beliefs and gut feelings.

There are _no facts_ at all when it comes to readability of code or code
style. There was almost _no research_ done and what was done is inconclusive.
It's simply impossible to say with certainty whether any single style-guide is
any better than any other.

It's a real shame, because it makes people argue endlessly and spend precious
time on writing this kind of "guides", which just fuel another pointless
argument. For every single point in these guides there is a valid
counterargument, as well as, of course, good reasons for it.

I'm not academically prepared to do required research, but I certainly hope
that someone will, preferably sooner than later. The fact that it wasn't done
in the past 40 years makes me kind of pessimistic, though.

------
loqi
It's a shame there's no accompanying rationale for any of these (cf. Google's
C++ style guide [1]). Seems like a real challenge to maintaining relevant
guidelines when change invalidates their underlying assumptions.

[1]: [https://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/cppguide....](https://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/cppguide.xml)

------
davecap1
Any idea why the github wiki feature wasn't used for this?

~~~
reledi
My guess is they wanted to use Pull Requests.

Also, having the guides in READMEs makes them more visible since GitHub
displays those automatically, whereas the wiki is a bit more hidden.

